# My Eurokracy Experience ***teaser pic***



## mad dub (Sep 5, 2006)

Will add more later. We drove from Nova Scotia (13hrs roughly) and I gotta say, it was well worth it. I recently did SoWo, MVOC (our local show here in the Maritimes), and Waterfest 18 last year, I wasn't sure what I was expecting in Montreal BUT it was a fabulous turnout, and all the organizers, vendors and all the spectators that made this event such a huge success did an awesome job. Thanks to Jesse for organizing Eurokracy and finding AirSociety, and for the hospitality. Sick job bro


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

thank you for making the long haul man glad you had a great time and hopefully see you next year :beer:


----------



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Was a pleasure meeting you brother and glad u enjoyed. See u next summer at Eurokracy 2014!!!


----------



## ScottElliff (Jul 17, 2019)

> Originally Posted by *PhD*
> What was your best Eurokracy experience? Year and pics, please. I'm also interested in some personal stories for my Brandon University task.


I forgot my camera stabilizer, so my video has some shaky clips. My Eurokracy 2017 experience was the best ever. If you need pictures and stories, follow Marc-Olivier Beaulieu on flickr. He has more than 90 pics from the event.


----------

